# Skipper and Scooter: The Hunt for Red October



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
Starring In:

The Hunt for Red October





Directed by Peachy

​*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Skipper, Scooter and Peachy. What a team!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like the boys and the world's favorite director are starring in another hit film! From the dedicated fans over here: I think they make all the movies even better!  

They look very classy in their little hats


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....No doubt if Tom Clancey see's this, there will be another book...and why not, with team skipooter at the helm, the material possibilities are endless....love the hat's.... :laughing1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jellyblue said:



Skipper, Scooter and Peachy. What a team!

Click to expand...

 The three of them together can cook up some trouble for sure, Susan! 



StarlingWings said:



Looks like the boys and the world's favorite director are starring in another hit film! From the dedicated fans over here: I think they make all the movies even better! 

They look very classy in their little hats 

Click to expand...

Thank you! The boys think their remakes of the films are much better than the originals! 



Jonah said:



....No doubt if Tom Clancey see's this, there will be another book...and why not, with team skipooter at the helm, the material possibilities are endless....love the hat's.... :laughing1:

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, maybe I should post the picture on Tom Clancey's facebook page.  Thanks for the great idea, Randy!
:laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Hmmmm, maybe I should post the picture on Tom Clancey's facebook page.  Thanks for the great idea, Randy!
> :laughing:*


_Hi Mr. Clancey: My birds are better than you. That is all. _

:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Hi Mr. Clancey: My birds are better than you. That is all. 

:laughing:

Click to expand...

Well... I wasn't planning to put it QUITE like that but... OK! :laugh:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

O-M-G! Hahahaha. It appears that Skipooter has now signed new deals with Paramount Pictures (rights owner of Top Gun, Hunt For Red October, and all of the other film adaptions of Tom Clancy's novels).

By the look of their hats, Skipper is without a doubt Capt. Marko Ramius...but I'm not too sure about Scooter as CIA analyst Jack Ryan. 

Captain: "Down periscope depth, right rudder 20 degrees and maintain present course and speed at 30 knots, Caterpillar Drive engaged." (Sir Skip in his flawless, distinguished, Scottish and very manly Sean Connery voice)

Scoot, opps...I mean, Jack: "AYE AYE SKIPPER! Yay, I finally get to use this line!"

A very frustrated Dir. Peachy B DeMille: "CUT! CUT! If you deviate from the script one more time you're FIRED, Scoot!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Captain: "Down periscope depth, right rudder 20 degrees and maintain present course and speed at 30 knots." (Sir Skip in his flawless and distinguished Scottish and very manly Sean Connery voice)

Click to expand...

Oh, I'd love to hear Skipper sounding like Sean Connery when he talks but shouldn't he have a Russian accent for "Hunt for Red October?"

It's a good thing he's an excellent actor and can adapt to whatever is necessary. :laughing:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Jonah said:


> ....No doubt if Tom Clancey see's this, there will be another book...and why not, with team skipooter at the helm, the material possibilities are endless....love the hat's.... :laughing1:


Umm...I thought TC passed away a few years ago but I'm sure he's smiling down on us all right now.



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Oh, I'd love to hear Skipper sounding like Sean Connery when he talks but shouldn't he have a Russian accent for "Hunt for Red October?"
> 
> It's a good thing he's an excellent actor and can adapt to whatever is necessary. :laughing:*


LOL, I've watched this movie a dozen times and the only thing bad about it was Connery's terrible Soviet accent! My god, he didn't even make a passable effort. It was kind of like another WWII movie where Richard Burton was trying to sound like a German officer with his British accent!:laughing:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Love it!! Even Lemony, who is at present somewhat preoccupied, is staring at those handsome boys... and the dangerous situations attract her even more!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Look at the little adventurous cuties! I didn't see the movie, but those two sure are adorable. I don't think there is anything they won't do!


----------



## SeaToSky2432 (Feb 6, 2014)

*very cute.*

I think the little birdies are very cute. It makes me want to cuddle with them lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I very vaguely remember watching the movie, it will be great to refresh my memory with Peachy's remake, no doubt the quality will be outstanding! 
Skipper and Scooter also look really cute in their hats!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't seen this movie The Hunt for Red October.... But Skipper and Scooter look like they are having fun with there adventures.. I love there cute little hats.... Maybe Peachy can get Skipper and Scooter to star in Crocodile Dundee....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Peachy sure is a tough task master - wow I think they just about need stunt budgie doubles for this!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter*

Who knows what the secret power well hidden behind the front story will wisper in Peachy's ear next. enjoy, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



Love it!! Even Lemony, who is at present somewhat preoccupied, is staring at those handsome boys... and the dangerous situations attract her even more!!

Click to expand...

The more dangerous the better, right Lemony?
Stay away from Ivan you little flirt!



RavensGryf said:



Look at the little adventurous cuties! I didn't see the movie, but those two sure are adorable. I don't think there is anything they won't do!

Click to expand...

 They are running out of good ideas, Julie! 



SeaToSky2432 said:



I think the little birdies are very cute. It makes me want to cuddle with them lol 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, James 



aluz said:



I very vaguely remember watching the movie, it will be great to refresh my memory with Peachy's remake, no doubt the quality will be outstanding! 
Skipper and Scooter also look really cute in their hats! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana -- Skipper really likes the (faux) fur hat and said he's keeping it to wear in the winter! 



LynandIndigo said:



I haven't seen this movie The Hunt for Red October.... But Skipper and Scooter look like they are having fun with there adventures.. I love there cute little hats.... Maybe Peachy can get Skipper and Scooter to star in Crocodile Dundee....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn -- Skip and Scoot do enjoy their adventures, for sure! 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Peachy sure is a tough task master - wow I think they just about need stunt budgie doubles for this!

Click to expand...

 But, what other budgies could possibly do the scenes justice? Only the best for the Skipooter and Peachy team. 



Jo Ann said:



Who knows what the secret power well hidden behind the front story will whisper in Peachy's ear next. enjoy, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann! :hug:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's very cute,Deb!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



That's very cute,Deb!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Gaby! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

*Skipper and Scooter Adventures - Ideas Welcome*



FaeryBee said:


> They are running out of good ideas, Julie!


I have some ideas here, on page 3  http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/293634-skipooters-serengeti-safari-3.html#post3034513

OR.... How about a Hawaiian Luau show? The boys could be drummers or twirling fire batons... I'm not sure if you have any other girls besides one Lovie? But then you'd need other girl birds for Hula dancers lol 

Have they been in outer space yet?!

I know, it's getting to be a real challenge since they've even done the shark cage!! How long have they been doing their adventures?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Julie :hug:

I've started a new thread which lists all the boys' past adventures as well as links to them in case anyone wants to revisit any of them. 

Here's the link to the thread -- this way you can easily see what they've done in the past.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/295857-skipper-scooter-adventures-ideas-welcome.html*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Well, I never saw the "original" movie, and now I don't HAVE to!!! Give me the superstars Skipper and Scooter, directed by the award winning Peachy Pie Any day! (Such cute, funny hats, too!)*


----------

